
Ethnic cleansing makes a comeback – in China - adventured
https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/global-opinions/ethnic-cleansing-makes-a-comeback--in-china/2018/08/02/55f73fa2-9691-11e8-810c-5fa705927d54_story.html
======
GW150914
I was under the impression that this is far from a new development in China?
More broadly as we’ve seen in Myanmar and elsewhere, this is no comeback, it’s
just... how people treat each other when they can get away with it.

------
krageon
This article is blocked by a paywall disguised by a "free" option that coerces
you into giving up your rights.

~~~
Fjolsvith
On the Washington Post? No way!

